# What new car is cheapest price on the market?



## Robert59 (Sep 28, 2021)

Looking for a plain jane new car that under 15,000 dollars. Thanks for the help. I saved the website but now I can't find it.


----------



## Macfan (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm not being facetious, Robert59, but here in Southern California at least for the last few years or so, you can't even get a decent USED car for $15,000! From what I've seen, and find rather obscene, new cars start at around $30,000 and go up from there very quickly. Best of luck on your search and I hope you find what you need at the price you've set. Don...


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 28, 2021)

Found a new Hyundai car for 15,000 on a dealer's website here in Tennessee. It's a plain jane of course.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Sep 28, 2021)

We looked last november for a new car and the cheapest we could find was $28,000 for a jeep cherokee.  

Good luck on your search.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 28, 2021)

I bought a one year old Hyundai from Enterprise for $13K


----------



## Gaer (Sep 28, 2021)

I think it's so wise to buy a vehicle 2 or 3 years old, price wise!

My Son is buying the new Elon Musk pick-up truck, the Rivian!  Personally, i prefer combustion engines but he should get what he wants!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Looking for a plain jane new car that under 15,000 dollars. Thanks for the help. I saved the website but now I can't find it.



Try these.....

https://www.lotpro.com/prices/new/all/12000/15000


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I bought a one year old Hyundai from Enterprise for $13K


Curious here.... what was the mileage?


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 28, 2021)

I think buy a mechanic instead. Ask every single friend that you have for referrals to an honest mechanic. Vehicles can be bought for about $2K and an honest mechanic can get it mostly reliable for about $2K. Then buy a AAA membership, and if it breaks on the road they tow it for free. Don't buy a tiny car death trap. Always make sure the tires have lots of rubber. My current vehicle is a late model Jeep Wrangler, and I have a loan for several years, but I have 360° steel bumpers, and it should last until 300K miles.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 28, 2021)

I like a good _Warranty_ on any vehicle. https://www.hyundaiusa.com/us/en/assurance/america-best-warranty


----------



## win231 (Sep 28, 2021)

1. 2021 Chevrolet Spark LS: $15,695
2. 2021 Mitsubishi Mirage ES: $16,590
3. 2021 Kia Rio LX: $17,045
4. 2021 Hyundai Accent SE: $17,500
5. 2021 Mitsubishi Mirage G4 ES: $17,590
6. 2021 Nissan Versa S: $17,600
7. 2021 Kia Forte FE: $19,785
8. 2021 Nissan Sentra S: $20,410
9. 2021 Hyundia Elantra SE: $20,655
10. 2021 Hyundai Veloster 2.0: $20,905


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 29, 2021)

I like a good _Warranty_ on any vehicle and Hyundai has the best so far. I wonder if they have any complaints about the 10 year warranty?


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 29, 2021)

With the shortage of new cars due to supply chain issues, even used car prices are currently inflated.  I had planned on buying a new one last year but am going to wait.  My car is a 2006 but has never given me any trouble so I don't mind waiting.  When I do eventually buy, I'm going to look at 2020s that were actually manufactured in 2019 ....leery of anything made during the pandemic.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 29, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Looking for a plain jane new car that under 15,000 dollars. Thanks for the help. I saved the website but now I can't find it.


For what it's worth, Robert, I bought my wife a used VW Golf in 1998, it was about a year old and cost around six grand less than new. That car is still her daily drive and is still going strong. The car has had a couple of expensive repairs but they were worth having done. All that's wrong with it is, she's bored with it. By the way I should add that her car has lived in a heated garage when not in use, it's probably why no rust has appeared. Unless brand new is your criteria, well looked after used models might be your option.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Curious here.... what was the mileage?


22000


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I like a good _Warranty_ on any vehicle and Hyundai has the best so far. I wonder if they have any complaints about the 10 year warranty?


Just lots of recalls due to fires:
https://www.abcactionnews.com/money...rly-100-000-suvs-sedans-over-engine-fire-risk


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 30, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I like a good _Warranty_ on any vehicle and Hyundai has the best so far. I wonder if they have any complaints about the 10 year warranty?


I had a Nissan Titan 2018 and it had a 10 year warranty.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 30, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Looking for a plain jane new car that under 15,000 dollars. Thanks for the help. I saved the website but now I can't find it.



Save Money With These 10 New Cars Under $15,000 | Autowise


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 2, 2021)

https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/cheapest-cars-on-the-market
https://www.carfax.com/blog/cheapest-cars
https://www.edmunds.com/vehicles/cheapest-new-cars/


----------



## Lara (Oct 5, 2021)

`
Note to self. If I'm looking for a man, start a thread about looking for a car.
`


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 5, 2021)

This BMW will take some beating to undercut on price.
https://www.aosom.co.uk/item/homcom...VL69Prcpud/nN/vbwIXEyTSDr+XvJ/wWRId3pDQIAAA==


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 23, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> With the shortage of new cars due to supply chain issues, even used car prices are currently inflated.  I had planned on buying a new one last year but am going to wait.  My car is a 2006 but has never given me any trouble so I don't mind waiting.  When I do eventually buy, I'm going to look at 2020s that were actually manufactured in 2019 ....leery of anything made during the pandemic.


Annie, you are absolutely right.  I have been itching to trade my 2017 for something newer but I recently saw an article that indicated both used and new car prices are up by 24%.  This is due primarily to our reliance on microchips from China, which are scarce these days.  There are new cars sitting in storage that need chips and they have not made it to dealer lots.  One only needs to visit a car dealership these days to see the lots are virtually empty.  Because of this, dealers are making incredible margins on markups.  Unless you absolutely need a new/used car, this is the absolute worst time to buy one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2021)

Kias used to be the cheapest but I think they've gone up in price as everything else has.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2021)

What you pay today might be 20% less than next week or month. Facts support this.


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jerry Jones said:


> If there is one thing I have learned in recent months it is to remain calm, especially when it comes to investments in cryptocurrencies. Learn not to sell in a panic when everything goes down and not to buy in euphoria when everything goes up. I advise y'all to forget predictions and start making a good profit now because future valuations are all speculations and guesses. The market is very unstable and you can not tell if it's going bearish or bullish. While myself and others are trading without fear of making a loss others are being patient for the price to skyrocket. It all depends on the pattern you follow. I was able to make 420k from 70k in just August from implementing trades with tips and info from Bernard Mikhail. Regardless am using this opportunity to reach out to every investor or newbies that need guidance on crypto investment and trading in building their portfolio to reach out to Mr. Bernard Mikhail Trade on Telegram@Mikhailsignals


If there is one thing I have learned in recent months, it is that there is always an idiot scam artist who visits forums.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> If there is one thing I have learned in recent months, it is that there is always an idiot scam artist who visits forums.


Yes, responding to every damn thread.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 22, 2021)

Before you go on price alone check out the safety rating.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Before you go on price alone check out the safety rating.


Good idea.


----------

